# Antigua - St. Martin - what boat & charter company



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

hi

4 people doing one-way antigua to st martin via nevis, st kitts, saba or statia over 10 days (plus a couple of days onl and on each end in antigua & st martin) in last week march/1st week april 2009 & want ca. 40-ish foot monohull . horizon and sunsail have one-way drop offs on this route. horizon has bene 393 or bavaria 40's & 42's; sunsail has bene 393 or 423.

1. would probably go for 393 or bavaria 40 for price reasons - i dont see any compelling reason to choose one over the other other than one may be a bit newer - any thoughts?

2. any thoughts on horizon vs sunsail (particularly the antigua operations) - again, i dont see a really compelling reason to pick one over the other.

3. Anyone have any first hand experience on this trip/route and places to see/avoid; anchorages to use/avoid?

thanks 

-ArgleBargle


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I used Sunsail Antiqua last year. The couple that run their operations treated us very well.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

I second the good base management in Sunsail base in Antigua. I got best chart briefing and very friendly welcome there (I was there twice). The base is small enough that you get the personal touch and good support. 
In the scale 1 (bad) to 10 (best) I would rate Sunsail in Antigua 10 for the staff, 7 for the base facilities (they had no electricity for some time, perhaps it is fixed now, but you are in the nicest historical place possible), they do not have enough berths, so some boats are anchored, .. For comparison I would rate BVI Sunsail 3 at best.

By the way, my boat is there - if you get Mana take good care of her.


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks tomaz & cephius! nothing quite as valuable as first hand info.


----------



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll be tuning in to this thread for responses as I'm doing the same one way trip with Sunsail - Antigua to St. Martin in early Feb 2009. We have reserved the Sunsail 434 Cat. Don't mean to hijack the thread just following along. I'd second the request for places to see/avoid.


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

JSL3:

i may pick your brain after you get back and before we go.

cheers


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

I agree with Tomaz on the Sunsail base in Antigua and the whole English Harbour (with Falmouth nearby) is historically cool.

Do You plan to self-provision?..........that could influence your choice of charter companies given easy availability of a large supermarket near Horizon (Jolly Harbour). I rented a car & had time before my Sunsail charter so it did not impact me ...........and I still used supermarket later in the charter @ Jolly Harbour when we re-filled our water tanks & dinghy fuel.

To Your questions:
1) Boat Selection - Decision points......... Layout= cabins/head/galley, + Gear/sailplan/tankage..........that will work for you and crew........LWL will help given distance & open water you plan to cover...

2) Charter Co selection - you don't seem to have a preference one way or the other..............in that case it comes down to boat choice/availability, cost and support.........also note ..........SXM base differences - Sunsail at Oyster Pond (interesting entrance - do you like to surf?) or Horizon @ Simpson Bay - don't forget bridge opening timing 

3) Did you plan to stop in Barbuda or fall off and head straight to Nevis?
Barbuda is unique & a complete get away......got more info if you need.


----------

